# Canon are obsessed with an IS version of the 24-70



## photogaz (Nov 28, 2012)

Just had my CPS email:

If they want to keep calling it the IS, why not just make one:


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 28, 2012)

If a typo sets a person off, they might be obsessed with IS


----------



## ferdi (Nov 28, 2012)

I'm pretty sure RX-RT should read EX-RT as well.
The same is mentioned on their site: http://www.canon.co.uk/cpstestdrive/


----------



## Dylan777 (Nov 28, 2012)

It's out there....somewhere ;D


----------



## Drizzt321 (Nov 28, 2012)

Dylan777 said:


> It's out there....somewhere ;D



Somewhere over the rainbow, I'm dreaming of a 24-70mm f/2.8L IS USM


----------



## pwp (Nov 28, 2012)

Drizzt321 said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > It's out there....somewhere ;D
> ...



Somewhere over the rainbow 
Right...typos excite
Is IS in our zooms future?

-PW


----------



## wickidwombat (Nov 29, 2012)

Drizzt321 said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > It's out there....somewhere ;D
> ...



If they made them I would more than likely buy 2 
:-[


----------



## shinjuku-thief (Nov 29, 2012)

Perhaps the "2.8" is the typo?


----------



## M.ST (Nov 29, 2012)

Very funny mail from Canon.

I delete it with a smile at my face.

A lot of platinum members (me included) are not very happy with the 5D Mark III and wants a real replacement for the 1Ds Mark III.

I don´t need an IS version of the EF 24-70mm f/2.8 L II but my advice to Canon is to bring the IS prototype of the lens as a production model on the market. It performs very well and a lot of photographer want such a lens. If they do so then you have to carry more weight and pay a lot of money for it.


----------



## KurtStevens (Nov 29, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> If they made them I would more than likely buy 2
> :-[



One for me one for you! Love you bro.


----------



## bycostello (Nov 29, 2012)

i'd stand in line for one


----------



## infared (Nov 29, 2012)

...ONLY....$3499! :'(


----------



## optikus (Nov 29, 2012)

8) Hi together,

yes, the price might be hard voodoo, but by the way, audi makes the "R8" not as a "TT"-competitor - and sells both. The advantages of a very fast, top quality zoom in this focal length area with top IS are not to discuss - 2 - 4 more stops down would be a signifikant point, together with the low light performance of the actual EOS bodies it opens more and more scenes for available light shooting - that would be the major argument for me to buy one - and I'm not alone, I think.

Jörg


----------



## candyman (Nov 29, 2012)

M.ST said:


> ..................A lot of platinum members (me included) are not very happy with the 5D Mark III and wants a real replacement for the 1Ds Mark III.
> 
> ........................


 
I am curious. What are the reasons not be happy?


----------



## infared (Nov 29, 2012)

optikus said:


> 8) Hi together,
> 
> yes, the price might be hard voodoo, but by the way, audi makes the "R8" not as a "TT"-competitor - and sells both. The advantages of a very fast, top quality zoom in this focal length area with top IS are not to discuss - 2 - 4 more stops down would be a signifikant point, together with the low light performance of the actual EOS bodies it opens more and more scenes for available light shooting - that would be the major argument for me to buy one - and I'm not alone, I think.
> 
> Jörg



True.


----------



## mrmarks (Nov 30, 2012)

Full of typos! 600RT-RT? Sheesh


----------

